# Webanwendung mit JSF und Webservices



## miketech (17. Sep 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ursprünglich habe ich mich mal mit ASP.NET und Visual Studio 2005 beschäftigt und war davon recht begeistert. Nun habe ich gesehen, dass ich mit JSF ja im Grunde dasselbe erreichen kann. 

Man hört ja oft, dass ASP.NET die Konkurrenz zu JEE sein soll. Kann man das überhaupt miteinander vergleichen? JEE scheint mir vieeeel komplexer zu sein.

Wie dem auch sei: Nun möchte ich gerne eine Webanwendung erstellen. Das Konzept von JSF sagt mir hierbei sehr zu. Desweiteren möchte ich in meiner Webanwendung Webservices anbieten.

Kommen wir erstmal zum JSF Teil:

Ich habe gesehen, dass es hierzu Plugins für Eclipse gibt. Hat die mal jemand getestet? Was taugt denn da? Brauch ich für JSF bereits sowas wie JBoss? Solche Applikationsserver scheinen mir immer ganz schöne Monster zu sein  Tomcat müsste es auch tun, oder?


Und zu den Webservices: Dafür brauch ich widerrum was ganz anderes, oder? Geht das dann über EJBs? Hab da was mit Stateless Session Beans gelesen. Ist es das, was ich hierfür brauche?

Stateless Session Beans sind ja dann EJBs, oder? Brauche ich dafür dann sowas wie JBoss? Irgendwie bin ich von dem ganzen Kram total erschlagen  In Visual Studio 2005 war das einfach nur etwas klicken und dann lief das. Aber aller Anfang ist schwer.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (18. Sep 2006)

Also:

- Tomcat dürfte reichen. Du brauchst für JEE nicht einen kompletten Application Server, sondern nur den Webcontainer.
- bei EJBs siehts das anders aus, dafür brauchst du nen kompletten AS
- Webservices sind nicht nur über EJBs realisierbar. Es reicht im Prinzip eine ganz normale Java Bean. Unsicher bin ich mir bei der Publikation des Webservices, Stichwort JNDI.
- Stateless Session Beans sind eine spezielle Art von EJBs (Session Beans, Entity Beans, Message Driven Beans)


----------



## SnooP (18. Sep 2006)

Letztlich reichen ganz normale Java-Klassen als Endpunkt für einen Webservice - allerdings hat man es ja unter Umständen schon so, dass man EJBs programmiert hat, die gesamte Applikation also bereits steht... da der Zugriff auf die EJBs ebenfalls Schnittstellenbasiert funktioniert, ists naheliegend, dass diese ebenfalls als Endpunkt dienen können, zumindest die stateless Session Beans.
Aber grundsätzlich braucht man nicht zwingend EJBs um einen Webservice zu realisieren. Dafür brauchst du lediglich Axis und den Tomcat für das JSF... zum Testen würde auch erstmal eine einfache JSP reichen, die als Client für den Webservice dient.


----------



## miketech (18. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

ok danke, gut zu wissen. Irgendwie steig ich noch nicht ganz durch, wann ich nen Application Server brauche.

Zu Apache Axis: Davon habe ich nun bisher nicht viel gutes gehört. Apache Axis ist aber nun ein Produkt der Apache Foundation. Ich weiß nicht, was genau es ist und wie es funktioniert. Aber hat Sun nicht auch einen eigenen Weg entwickelt bzw. vorgegeben, wie man üblicherweise Webservices entwickelt? 

ASP.NET zaubert mir automatisch eine Weboberfläche, um die Webservices zu testen. Geht das mit Tomcat auch? Oder ist das für zukünftige Versionen geplant, dass man automatisch eine Liste zu sehen bekommt, welche Webservices laufen und diese ansprechen kann und somit testen kann?

Gruß

Mike


----------

